
The Configuration Complexity Curse – Don’t Be a YAML Engineer - Cedricgc
https://blog.cedriccharly.com/post/20191109-the-configuration-complexity-curse/
======
axilmar
I've recently started working in DevOps and I am amazed by the lack of
foresight. If it was me, I'd dump everything the article describes (CUE as
well, which the article advertises), and use Python everywhere.

Really, we do you need all these languages, Ansible, YAML and the lot? we
don't, a good scripting language like Python would have been more than enough
to manage CI/CD.

